

Ask YC: Virtual Phone System for my Startup - mishmax

I'm launching my company and need a virtual phone system. At the start, I just need a local # that people can call and leave voicemail on. I'd like the voicemail messages to forward to my email address.<p>Eventually I'll need more PBX type features like call forwarding, extensions, fax, toll-free, etc...<p>What do people here use?<p>There's a lot of options out there. GotVMail seems most professional, but there's also Innoport, Ringcentral, etc...so what does Hacker News recommend?<p>P.S. Bonus points for companies with local Canadian numbers.
======
lpgauth
You could just setup your own Asterix server and have all the features you can
ever need...

~~~
noonespecial
This is definitely the best way. Set up an asterisk box either at your
location, or better yet, in a datacenter and then get a sip provider like
<http://www.broadvoice.com/>.

They can give you local numbers all over the world and you can then grow your
asterisk install with your business to as many inbound numbers and extensions
as you need.

It takes about a week for the average geek to install and grok asterisk but it
is well worth the effort.

------
markessien
Get Skype. There is voicemail, it's cheap and you can setup numbers in
multiple countries.

